# 96 200sx, Brake light on constantly? What should I check?



## Aknosis (Apr 18, 2004)

My brake has been on inside my car and I dunno why, the brake fluid level is prefectly fine, I've checked every fuse in my car and they all are fine, I do have a problem that the lights on the back of my car (the ones on the trunk) do not light up at all when the brake is pressed, after some inspection I found that the wires connecting to my spolier LEDs was cut, so the spolier works but now I don't know what is wrong with the other 2 lights, would them not working cause my brake light to stay on? Also it is kinda wierd if the engine gets over 3000 rpms than the light will go out and come back on when I go under 3000 rpms... Anyone have a link to the fuse layout for both inside the engine and under the dash? Not everything is listed on the diagrams with the car...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I don't think your tails not working would make the brake light come on, I have a 98 200 and there have been times when I was swapping bulbs that the tails didn't have any bulbs, I thought that the brake light on the dash only delt with the hand brake, your talking about that light right?


----------



## Aknosis (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah that light, when I take of the handbrake it is still lit...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Really? well at first I would assume it has something to do with your handbrake, maybe the rear drum brakes? I don't know much about the electrical components of the 200 but I suggest you start your search for the problem with the drum braks and hand brake.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the sensor inside the handbrake gets dirty sometimes and then the light comes on it happened to me so I cleaned it and it was good


----------



## Aknosis (Apr 18, 2004)

Where exactly is this sensor? Or what should I be looking for? DO i gotta remove the bottom console?


----------

